# My Photography Page! Updated and almost new again!



## Amberly001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello! 
I thought I would share with you my photography webpage! 
The first website I made was on Wix. Don't ever use it. It doesn't really have good tools and when your site is published then is says "Create with Wix" all over the site and taking away bigtime from the photography.

I found a new site - Weebly. I would recommend this site. It says one tiny thing about create with weebly and it is in small lettering down at the bottom. 

A few months ago I published it. Here is a summary of the first few months of the site:
Had a cover page with a photo and About Me. About me wasn't very good and it was very...common You could say.
All tabs were separate and they overflowed into the "More" tab. It was a nice set up, just not very efficient or nicely put together. There was a contact me page and overall it was quite boring and again, common.

Today I did a do-over.
The About Me is so much better, with the help of a friend photographer and my mother. (I am only 15.)
I organized the pages, and now it looks better and is more efficient to use.
I added a Blog page, and hopefully I will become better at keeping it up to date and it will be good writing and information.
I think it is put together better and it is unique.

If you don't mind, could do take a look at my site and tell me:
1. Is the set up good? Anything I should change?
2. How are the photographs? Any tips?
3. Is there anything I should do differently?

Just anything would help, and thank you so much!

Jocelyn Frasier Photography - Home


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Jocelyn,

Very nice... and good photography for a Coolpix! You ought to consider getting DSLR... you would do well with it.


----------

